# anti-roll bars



## jeffsu350 (Nov 7, 2003)

I have an '02 W8 tip (thats what was available) I know that the new 6-speeds with the mandatory sport package have stiffer springs, new wheels and better anti-roll bars. I have already upgraded the springs and shocks, and have changed the wheels, but no company makes or plans on making anti-roll bars, sway bars or anything like that. My question is, it is worth buying the sport W8's anti-roll bars and installing them, will i even see a difference because i already have KW v2's lowered about 1.75 inches and the ride is awesome. If this is worth it, should I just order from a VW dealer or find a totaled 6-speed and take those. 
Any sugestions are welcome, thanx.


----------



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: anti-roll bars (jeffsu350)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffsu350* »_I have an '02 W8 tip (thats what was available) I know that the new 6-speeds with the mandatory sport package have stiffer springs, new wheels and better anti-roll bars. I have already upgraded the springs and shocks, and have changed the wheels, but no company makes or plans on making anti-roll bars, sway bars or anything like that. My question is, it is worth buying the sport W8's anti-roll bars and installing them, will i even see a difference because i already have KW v2's lowered about 1.75 inches and the ride is awesome. If this is worth it, should I just order from a VW dealer or find a totaled 6-speed and take those. 
Any sugestions are welcome, thanx.

Don't forget the brakes are bigger too by 13mm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeffsu350 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: anti-roll bars (W8-4Motion)*

well, that is not true according to http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1130321 
and i have heard from many people that the brakes are the same exact size, the different size wheels are just for the different look and rubber, not to fit bigger brakes.


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: anti-roll bars (W8-4Motion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W8-4Motion* »_
Don't forget the brakes are bigger too by 13mm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The brakes are the exact same size. Verified this with my local dealers parts dept. After they did some investigating, the brakes on my sport packaged W8 and a non-sport packaged W8 came back with the exact same part numbers.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: anti-roll bars (bk3104)*

All the Sport Package has other than 17" wheels & tires is stiffer shocks. Roll bars,brakes & springs are the same...
Height with stock springs & shocks...








With H&R Sports springs & stock shocks..


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: anti-roll bars (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_All the Sport Package has other than 17" wheels & tires is stiffer shocks. Roll bars,brakes & springs are the same...
Height with stock springs & shocks...








With H&R Sports springs & stock shocks..









show off














j/k...
a dropped passat looks better


----------



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

When I went to the dealer to check on the springs, they gave me different part # for standand W8 and Sport Package W8.
rear# 4B0 511 115 BF
Front# 8D0 411 105 FL


----------



## Pontifex (Feb 16, 2003)

I am glad someone cleared this up for me. I've been wondering if I got jipped on the Sport Package deal. Although the sticker said it had as much, the height had me fooled. Even with the stiffer shocks in the stock sport package, I still find my ride to be incredibly smooth. She takes bumps and holes better than the pneumatic suspension on my old allroad.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (Pontifex)*

I guess I'm mistaken then. The springs may be slightly stiffer but they're no lower. And to DaFab2.0...


----------



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGUY4EVER* »_I guess I'm mistaken then. The springs may be slightly stiffer but they're no lower. And to DaFab2.0...























Thats so true, you want to lower the car, you will need aftermarket parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

